# Battle for middle earth, constant defeat



## easer (Jul 25, 2007)

I have just upgraded my Sony Vaio to Windows vista, since installing middle earth (first one) it seems to run perfectly but then for no reason at all it just says that i am defeated after about 15 minutes. This game ran fine on XP?? I have changed the settings to run as administrator, turned off firewall and put settings to run as XP, but no good. Someone help!!!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you installed any patches or mods?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Have you used a no-CD crack on the game? If so, take it off (you may have to reinstall), as they are the most common cause of this problem. If you don't have one on, try reinstalling the game anyway, as that also often fixes it.

Let us know how you go.


----------



## easer (Jul 25, 2007)

I ahev tried reinstalling many times but still got same problem??


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Is this a legal version of the game?


----------



## easer (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes, shop bought. I had heard that its an EA copy protection but doesnt make any sense for mine as it is genuine. I have also contacted EA but no response from there help forum!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok thats good :smile:

Just had to check because this problem usually happens to illegal versions of the game.

Have you tried to update the game?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This also happens on some other older games like Red Alert 2.. You need to un-install the game, then delete all folders located in this directory... "C:/Program Files/InstallShield Installation Information" You will also need to clean up you registry after you have deleted the files use this program if you havent got one to clean your reg.. http://www.tune-up.com/

The defeat "thing" that keeps happening is when the game thinks its an illegal copy.. The retail game copies some files to the system folder as a shadow copy.. 
So if your game is only a direct copy from someone else's these "shadow files" don't exist and then the game will end in a defeat in most cases.. But sometimes Windows denies access to the system folder and so the game thinks its a fake..


----------

